# BIG Cutters / Attn: Chief



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's a couple of big cutters at the MO State Fair. The Vermeer Gator Mower is HUGE. I am told they will mow down fairly good sized trees. Also, they supposedly don't bind up like a traditional sickle mower.

*Vermeer Gator Mower with Rotary Cutters* 

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mosfair/5.jpg>

Chief, here is what you need for your new property. If I was to get that and the tractor pulling it, I would have to forgo the new house and live in a big tent.  

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mosfair/6.jpg>

I have more pics from the MO State Fair here: Mow's MO State Fair Pics Click an image for a bigger pic, or click "Start Slideshow"


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am planning on that exact machine......................when I win the lottery. :furious: :lmao: :clown: That is a sweet looking rig.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Chief. that thing was a work of art. From the welds to the paint job to the "fit and finish" , it was very impressive. No one was around to answer my question of how much it cost.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That looks like a CX20 Flex Wing Rotary Cutter with the Fat Boy tire kit. That cutter with all the goodies on it runs around $27,000.00. My father has an old Bush Hog 21' bat wing rotary cutter that has seen better days. I helped him get it running a few years back and that thing could cover some ground! It was a bear to pull around.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

The Vermeer mower is what us farm boys would call a disc mower. I wouldn't head for any trees with it, really take the shine off the cutters, not to mention the cutter head drive is made for cutting hay. They are pricey to repair!! The odd sappling, no more than 1/2-3/4" wouldn't do any harm, but it ain't a bush cutter!! 

Like you mentioned, they don't bind up like the older sickle mowers, and you can travel at a pretty good clip.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Parts man is right, you should not head for the brushy fencerows with that mower. I have put a few 1 1/2 inch dia xmas trees through my Gehl disc mower conditioner (very similarly built). mg: But I have yet to plug it even with all the down, tangled hay I've had to mow this year. When trying the machine out, I mowed 1st cutting hay at about 7 mph and it never skipped a beat!  

That Deere mower is real nice. I have the tractor to pull it, but not the wallet to buy it


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

The Deere looks just like what the state uses for mowing along the freeways. 

Mark


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Waynl,, I bet them christmas trees made yer heart skip a beat!mg:


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Just a bit. Most of 'em were only 18 inches tall and well hidden by the grass. But I was a bit surprised on the next round when I saw the "stumps" that were showing. mg: I left some of the larger ones standing. The landowner told me some would be there. He planted them on wet ground and a vast majority of them had died. His son wanted some hay for goats and they figured the trees would not bother the goats. At least they did not hurt the mower. 

waynl


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

That just reminded me of my cousin, he was mowing at a neighbors field when he got a bike that was hidden in the grass caught up in the mower. He was understandably annoyed, and threw the bike off the field. Right about then, trailer trash opens the door and says " is the bike OK?" :lmao: 

I don't think cousin was too concerned with the condition of the bike.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *The Vermeer mower is what us farm boys would call a disc mower. I wouldn't head for any trees with it, really take the shine off the cutters, not to mention the cutter head drive is made for cutting hay. They are pricey to repair!! The odd sappling, no more than 1/2-3/4" wouldn't do any harm, but it ain't a bush cutter!!
> 
> Like you mentioned, they don't bind up like the older sickle mowers, and you can travel at a pretty good clip. *


I thought that line about the trees was probably BS, but I took it in the context of "it is possible". Maybe possible for guys with lots of dollars and little *sense.*


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Ya got that right Mow!! Most of the disc mowers have one oil reservoir that goes the full length of the cutter head. If a gear breaks you gotta clean out the whole cutter head or risk putting pieces through other gears and go through the whole repair again!:dazed:


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Yep, I've rebuilt several cutterbars for the local Gehl dealer and if something goes wrong inside you must remove the bar and completely dismantle it. Some have failed due to fatigue (maybe the owner just did not change the oil) but others from abuse. :dazed: Takes almost 15 hours to remove the cutterbar, rebuild it and reinstall the thing, that is providing you have all the parts on hand. Not exactly a quck fix!

But it only takes five minutes to replace a knife should you break one, and that rarely happens. And if you hit a big rock, the shaft that supports the disc is designed to shear, protecting the rest of the cutterbar from damage (ask me how I know ). That replacement is simple and you can often be back in the field in an hour or so. 

BTW-that Vermeer looks like it is about a 9 foot cut with its 7 discs. The Gehl I use has 8 discs and has a 10 foot cut. I know a few folks using 12 foot cut mowers.

waynl


----------



## farmkid (Sep 7, 2006)

those disc cutters cut hay FAST. on our farm we have a 7 ft. Gehl that we use to cut ditches and along form roads. for cutting alfalfa we use a Krone Big M II. it takes a 30 ft. cut and has a 350 hp engine. it's a blast to run


----------

